# Centruroides from Honduras



## hamfoto (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm wondering if you could help me figure out the Centruroides scorpions from Honduras...
I just got a 2nd instar of some Centruroides that came in a shipment from Honduras...The mother popped when she got here.  I am trying to get a pic of the mother and will have it soon, maybe it will be able to help...but then again maybe not with all the color morphs around Central America.

so, as for the scorpions I've got:
C. margaritatus
C. limbatus
???

is there a website for scorpions like "The World Spider Catalog"?

thanks,
Chris
**edit** I just added a pic of the little guy on the second page


----------



## misfitsfiend (Dec 18, 2005)

can you describe it in anyway?


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 19, 2005)

are u sure this scorpion is just not a diffrent color morph of C. margaritatus or  C. Gracilis or even C. Limbatus cuz they are from Honduras as well and all three of them come in wide range of colors. :? ? try this link it might just help ya out. http://perso.wanadoo.fr/eycb/scorpions/GamSud.htm maybe one of the pics will ring a bell, but posting a pic soon will really help then i can tell ya what it is.


----------



## Raan_Jodus (Dec 19, 2005)

you should do a search for the Centruroide thread that was running a few months ago.  There was alot of discussion and debate about various Cents in there from South America.  ALot of them seem to turn out as morphs of C. Margaritatus.  

You will likely have one of either Margaritatus, Gracilis or Limbatus.  But until you provide a description, I'm guessing either Gracilis or Margaritatus.


----------



## hamfoto (Dec 19, 2005)

thanks guys.  I have looked at the Centruroides thread as well as the good websites out there...and yeah it does look like a C. margaritatus or limbatus...but it's so small, it's hard to tell yet, obviously.
I've got a macro and will try to get a good pic but again it's really tiny, 2nd instar...
anyone have pics of scorplings of the two species mentioned above?

that might help me...

thanks,
Chris


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 19, 2005)

hears a link to show a C. Limbatus scorpling http://perso.wanadoo.fr/eycb/scorpions/FCentruroideslimbatus.htm still lookin for some on C. Margarittatus nm found some for C. Margarittatus hears a link that shows mom and babies http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/c_margaritatus(f)_babies1_s.jpg and the next link shows a juve C. Margarittatus http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/c_margaritatus(j).jpg


----------



## hamfoto (Dec 19, 2005)

yeah, I had looked at those pics last night...and now today...I can see my baby!
It looks exactly like the C. margaritatus mom with the babies on her back.  It's got the red pincers and the last segment of the metasoma before the telson is black...
Cool!

so, is there a scientific book out there that is a listing of scorpion species, descriptions, locations, etc...?

thanks,
Chris


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 20, 2005)

Honduras Centruroides

1. Centruroides gracilis 
2. Centruroides limbatus 
3. Centruroides margaritatus 
4. Centruroides nigrimanus 
5. Centruroides schmidti 

and thats all of em.


----------



## Nazgul (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi,

Centruroides spp are more or less impossible to determine at early instars. You will have to wait until it´s grown up to at least a larger juvenile, better an adult.

Regards
Alex


----------



## hamfoto (Dec 20, 2005)

ThatGuy said:
			
		

> Honduras Centruroides
> 
> 1. Centruroides gracilis
> 2. Centruroides limbatus
> ...


Thanks!!! where did you get that list?

Chris


----------



## hamfoto (Dec 20, 2005)

Nazgul said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Centruroides spp are more or less impossible to determine at early instars. You will have to wait until it´s grown up to at least a larger juvenile, better an adult.
> 
> ...


well...that's what I figured...so, it will be a fun thing to watch it grow and figure out!

thanks,
Chris


----------



## misfitsfiend (Dec 20, 2005)

Gracilis babies also have the red claws when young.


----------



## boidaddic (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey mike i'll try and post a pic of the mother on Thursday or Friday, I apologize for all the confusion this has caused of me not remembering the latin name. If this helps at all the common name is C.A. Yellow scorpion but that probably wont help much due to all the common names floating around.
Eric


----------



## boidaddic (Dec 20, 2005)

Sorry called you the wrong name my apologies Chris
Eric


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 20, 2005)

hamfoto said:
			
		

> Thanks!!! where did you get that list?
> 
> Chris


i got the list from www.scorpionfauna.com they have a cool section were u can pic the country and see what scorpions are in it, its pretty sweet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hamfoto (Dec 21, 2005)

Great!  thanks guys...
I got a good pic of the little guy, here it is.
thanks,
Chris
**edit** oh yeah, total length from pincers to telson is less than 1/2 inch.


----------



## Raan_Jodus (Dec 21, 2005)

does it have a subnacleur spike?  It looks like a small second sting on the telson.  I cant really tell from that picture.  

Almost looks like the pictures I've seen of Mesobuthus Martensii.  Crazy Centruroides and their variance


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 21, 2005)

Raan_Jodus said:
			
		

> does it have a subnacleur spike?  It looks like a small second sting on the telson.  I cant really tell from that picture.
> 
> Almost looks like the pictures I've seen of Mesobuthus Martensii.  Crazy Centruroides and their variance


it does have a subnacleur spike i can see it on the pic, to me it looks like a Centruroides nigrimanus. i could be wrong but i think it is though.


----------



## hamfoto (Dec 21, 2005)

hmmm...I think I saw it, but I'll look at the other pics I got and maybe from a different angle I will be able to see it better...
cool!

Chris


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 21, 2005)

sweet sounds good to me. there is the tooth i circled it.


----------



## hamfoto (Dec 27, 2005)

look for the thread that says pics for hamfoto...it is the pic of the mother of my little baby...maybe it will help.

Chris


----------



## asher8282 (Dec 27, 2005)

wow, less than 1/2 inch from pincers to telson, thats crazy small!!


----------



## hamfoto (Dec 29, 2005)

yeah, really small!!  and I've heard him and his litter mates pack quite a punch if they sting you...

Chris


----------



## sjl197 (Jul 21, 2015)

So 10 years on. Looks just like a youngster of _C.gracilis_ to me, a very common honduran species on the North coast lowlands where lots of exports come from.

1. _Centruroides gracilis_ - Yes. North coast
2. _Centruroides limbatus_  - Possible, but i've found no clear record apart from a couple of websites that 'claim'.
3. _Centruroides margaritatus_ -> Name for these in Central america became C.edwardsii (and others split)
4. _Centruroides nigrimanus_ - No. Seems only mistaken from Pocock 1989. Male type from Oaxaca Mexico, but also he wrote "a younger specimen of apparently the same species from Honduras".  Apparently not, Pocock, apparently not.
5. _Centruroides schmidti_ - Yes. North coast.

_Centruroides exilimanus_ - Southern lowlands
_Centruroides fallassisimus_ - Guatemala border
_Centruroides hirsuticauda_ - Central highlands 
_Centruroides koesteri_ - Coastal south
and _Centruroides caral_ - unrecorded, but it's in the Northern mountains


So, of the original 5 suggested, 1 pretty securely isn't from Honduras (just a juvenile that Pocock *thought* was that species), 1 is dubious (and i think not recorded), that leaves 3 or the original, then and 4 or 5 more ...

What will the next 10 years bring? Hopefully some even more good quality data on diversity!


----------

